# ruff, ruff, bow wow,,,grrrrrrrrrrrrrr



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

What else can I say, but today I sort of chowed down on some pet food after I mistook it for human food, and prior to my finding out what I ate it was pretty darn good, but now I don;t really think it was all that good afaterall.

The wife is nortorious for buying bulk packs of foods, which usually have the name or contents on the main container, and each inner container is unlabled.........well anyhow she bought some treats for the fur babies called Ice Pudding. Its packed in a little plastic dish with a plastic film cover, and simply marked ice pudding, with some fine print, which I did not bother to read as I zeroed in on the pudding part and it was in the freezer.........and in big letters accross the top of this container it was marked butter pecan.............so I open it and chow down on it. Nice and semi froozen texture, but tasty. being lazy I left the empty container on the counter, and the wife came home and stated, I see you gave the babies a treat........I replied nope I did not.........and she asked, well what did I do with that ice pudding then thatwas in the container of which I left on the counter. I replied simply I ate it. She thought I was joking at first, but she started laughing like crazy and told me that was a dog teat! Duh!!

Oh well, it did not kill me and I have probably eaten woprse in some places I have bought meals at in various parts of the country and world, during my travels.

So y'all need to read the label not only on chemicals etc but food thats in the fridge as well..........and that includes fine print not just the big letters.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:furious:get her a Sharpie and tell her to start marking whats for the dogs and whats for humans so you will know next time. :furious: :lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

iced pudding... 


Yumm.... you gonna lift your leg to pee now??? 

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/Gif%20Files/bulldog56.gif>



ive never heard of iced pudding for a dog... gotta look into it. sounds like a nice refreshing summer snack...for me and my dog
:homereat:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Way to Chip*

Your poor dog, nothing is safe around you. What's next flea collars and the poor things chew toys? If you wake up in the middle of the night and start barking at the moon or chase your tail,seek help there must be an emergency Veteriarian open around you at night.
I called my wife over to read your post. Her reaction was identical to your wife's!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: 

I know what to get you now for Xmas!!!

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/dog-with-bone.gif></center>

:furious: :furious:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

LOL!!!!!


OMG that is TO funny!!!! 

I have a feeling you will NEVER live THAT one down at home.:furious: :furious:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

:furious: :furious: :furious: 

I am glad that wasn't me! At least you are big enough to tell us about it!!! We are not laughing at you, we are laughing with you!
:worthy:


----------



## terrapin24h (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey we give those to our dog, they
re called "frosty paws" she loves'm too, so yer in good company


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *:furious: :furious: :furious:
> 
> I am glad that wasn't me! At least you are big enough to tell us about it!!! We are not laughing at you, we are laughing with you!
> :worthy: *


:ditto:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hell Ernie used to eat dog food when he was a kid...He enjoyed it too:lmao:


----------

